# اعلان عن صناعة طائرة مع 10 طوابق وثلاثة اسواق بالداخل



## mr_safwt (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعلان عن صناعة طائرة مع 10 طوابق وثلاثة اسواق بالداخل

أعلنت شركة ايرباص عن نيتها بناء اكبر طائرة ركاب في العالم تتكون من 10 طابق 7 للركاب و3 للشحن، وباستطاعتها السفر مسافة 16600 كم بدون توقف وهي مزوده بـ 6 محركات رولزرويس كل محرك يستطيع الدفع بقدره 340000 رطل، وسوف تبدأ بعدد 1760 مسافر مع الخدمات المقدمة مثل مكتبة يوجد بها 11000 كتاب و6 مطاعم ومسرحين ، صالة بولينغ تتكون من 14 لاين و 3 اسواق حرة . تشمل ايضا بركة سباحة بها تزلج على الماء وقاعة حفلات والوقت المتوقع لبدء اول رحلاتها صيف 2008 



​

أعلنت شركة ايرباص عن نيتها بناء اكبر طائرة ركاب في العالم تتكون من 10 طابق 7 للركاب و3 للشحن، وباستطاعتها السفر مسافة 16600 كم بدون توقف وهي مزوده بـ 6 محركات رولزرويس كل محرك يستطيع الدفع بقدره 340000 رطل، وسوف تبدأ بعدد 1760 مسافر مع الخدمات المقدمة مثل مكتبة يوجد بها 11000 كتاب و6 مطاعم ومسرحين ، صالة بولينغ تتكون من 14 لاين و 3 اسواق حرة . تشمل ايضا بركة سباحة بها تزلج على الماء وقاعة حفلات والوقت المتوقع لبدء اول رحلاتها صيف 2008 



​


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (25 نوفمبر 2007)

صعب قوي الخيال الفارغ اللي بيحلموا بيه ده


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (30 نوفمبر 2007)

أى حقيقه كانت فى الأساس حلم ---ربنا يوفقهم ويفوقنا


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

سينجحون باذن الله في صناعة هذا الحوت الطائر 
خبر جميل


----------



## meid79 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*مش معقول*

أزاي في صيف 2008 الموضوع ده بياخد سنين؟!!! انا اظن الموضوع مفبرك


----------



## م المصري (9 ديسمبر 2007)

meid79 قال:


> أزاي في صيف 2008 الموضوع ده بياخد سنين؟!!! انا اظن الموضوع مفبرك


 
ملاحظه في محلها اخي الكريم ..... فمشروع بهذه الضخامه يحتاج سنوات فوقها سنوات 

و لنا مثال واضح في مشروع ايرباص الاخير .....

و ربما يكون هذا المشروع الذي اورده صديقنا mr_safwat كان معدا له منذ سنوات لكن لم يعلن عنه 

عموما ننتظر توثيقا لهذا الخبر من mr_safwat و دمت بألف خير​


----------



## م المصري (9 ديسمبر 2007)

تجولت في موقع ايرباص فلم اعثر علي A390 هذه ...

ربما يكون الخبر مجرد خيال مصمم ... ليس الا


----------

